# Highly-Scalable Webservers and Python

## Kenji Miyamoto

I'm currently running an Apache 2 server with mod_python to host a site of mine, but am curious about those more recent highly-scalable webservers, such as nginx and lighttpd, or Tornado.

Does anyone have any experience or advice here?

----------

## patrikas

I am using django + lighttpd via FastCGI. No problems here and performance is really acceptable.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I think I'm just going to use Tornado alone.  Better performance than the other Python frameworks without much extra work.

----------

